# Preventing rebound after DNP / T3 cycle?



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any good tips on how to prevent any sort of rebound effect happening?

I've got 4 days worth of DNP left and plenty of T3 (although I have read there's no need to taper this down).

My carbs have been sub 100g ed and I look flat, so can't wait for my muscles to fill out again.

I've probably (hopefully!) lost a few % body fat. Waist is down 2". I'm well happy!


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Phase the carbs back in gradually and don't get tempted to suddenly have a good old binge for 2 weeks!

I would recommend continuing your diet exactly for one week minimum post DNP.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Ben89 said:


> Phase the carbs back in gradually and don't get tempted to suddenly have a good old binge for 2 weeks!
> 
> I would recommend continuing your diet exactly for one week minimum post DNP.


Yeah, that sounds sensible.

So phase the carbs back in after 1 week of stopping. I think that's where I messed up last time after a Clen/T3 course. I was on a holiday within a few days of stopping and as much as I tried, it was a carb fest!!


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

do a 2 week cycle of clen as soon as you come off to carry on the fat burning process, definitely works for me.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pandy said:


> Does anyone have any good tips on how to prevent any sort of rebound effect happening?
> 
> I've got 4 days worth of DNP left and plenty of T3 (although I have read there's no need to taper this down).
> 
> ...


Remember your DNP levels will still be quite high for at least 5 days following your last tab, so stick to the same low carb diet for a week after. Also DONT do a re-feed day, slowly increase your carbs back to your normal level over a few days. On the T3, stop at day 3-4 after your last DNP tab. NO need to ramp down.

You will still lose weight in the week after your last dose, and then will gain a little as store are refilled. Also there is a little anabolic rebound.

After a cycle I tend to run my cals at just under maintenance for a couple of weeks as well. Also ideally you consume more cals on training days - in line with maintenance + the amount you typically will have burned from weights. If you train with very little rest (personally I feel the best way to train - and once you are used to it, it wont affect your max weights - I doesn't with mine anyway) you wil burn close to 600 cals an hour. If you train with someone- unless you are both doing an exercise at the same time, you wont be able to do this, and so cals will be about 300-400 an hour. Run at about 200-300 under your daily cals (remember more cals on training days) for a couple of weeks, then back onto normal diet. If you dont want to gain, then you need to run at maintenance or a little under going forward.



Ben89 said:


> Phase the carbs back in gradually and don't get tempted to suddenly have a good old binge for 2 weeks!
> 
> I would recommend continuing your diet exactly for one week minimum post DNP.


^^^^ this.....



MC-Racer said:


> do a 2 week cycle of clen as soon as you come off to carry on the fat burning process, definitely works for me.


THere is no real need to do this, unless you want to burn some more, although obviously it will work as clen is great! Be good to give your body a break though!


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah can understand that as a rest from stims is always nice, I just think from the affects of loosing more weight when you come off the cycle why not give another boost to the weight losses when you come off the DNP.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

How long roughly does it take for your muscles to start filling back out again?

I have been a pure 'bulker' in the past and gained a lot of muscle mass which at the minute seems to be disappearing. It's just a bit scary going from big and bulky to trim and toned!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pandy said:


> How long roughly does it take for your muscles to start filling back out again?
> 
> I have been a pure 'bulker' in the past and gained a lot of muscle mass which at the minute seems to be disappearing. It's just a bit scary going from big and bulky to trim and toned!


it will come back at about the same rate it went - probably over about 1-2 weeks following your last dose. Remember the first week wyou will still have quite a bit in your system and therefore wont get a lot of filling out in that week, but from day5-7 after last dose muscles will slowly fill back out again.


----------

